# Scabs



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2012)

Ive noticed a few little scabs around and on betsys vulva they are not bothering her,I am wondering if they are urine burns as she pees so low to the ground,any ideas,karen


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds more like flea bites. Never heard of urine leaving burns. Do she scratch at the area at all?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2012)

I haven't seen any fleas or flea poop,she itches her neck but I think that's her collar that she hates,I hope there isn't a rogue flea as I hate the spot on fles stuff,I will go through her with a flea comb just in case,thanks,karen


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a chi once that did develope a urine burn on her vulva. We were on a 3 day drive from Joliet to NewHampshire. I gave her water to drink, but didn't do a good job seeing that she DID drink. Well for some reason she got this burn and of course it burned when she peed, so she decided not to drink! We finally had to infuse some fluids under the skin, and use some burn medicine from the vet before it cleared up. Good luck. Sue


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2012)

I've noticed that the hair hanging from her vulva is very long and retains urine after she's peed,so I've trimmed it,hopefully ithat will stop it,karen


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Is there any type of residue at all? Could it be mites?
Do you treat her with a monthly preventative of any kind?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi,I don't give her any monthly treatments she gets a quarter teaspoon daily of diatomaceous earth in her feeds and the same with cocanut oil,I also use the d e on her coat,since cutting the long hair from her vulva all the scabs have gone,I have also washed that area with colloidal silver so up to now she's clear,karen


----------

